# Detail @ the Polls?



## mpd61

I am doing 7-3 tomorrow, anybody else doing it? I'm thinking of taking the Garand and 192 rounds en bloc of course. Civil War predicted............


----------



## visible25

Considering taking one of the poll details, seems like a decent gig. I don't forecast any issues until they close and counting starts.

Side note; where do ya get your ammo from?


----------



## mpd61

Nobody has much ammo these days, but I've always had luck with these folks, you just have to email them a copy of your FID/LTC. 
Ammunition at Wholesale Hunter


----------



## PG1911

I'm working the polls in my tomorrow afternoon till close. I'm not anticipating too many problems. Our town is rural and pretty red. The usual idiots don't venture out our way.

Of course, if anything does pop off, there's not much I can do. I'm a constable, so I just park cars and stuff.


----------



## CCCSD

I’m gonna continue with serving my time in FB jail. Seven and a wake up, Baby!


----------



## USAF3424

Im ordered for a poll tomorrow 0530-2230. Then we’re onto 12 hr shifts/no days off. FML


----------



## PG1911

USAF3424 said:


> Im ordered for a poll tomorrow 0530-2230. Then we're onto 12 hr shifts/no days off. FML


Days I hope. The most tired I've ever been was working six 1800-0600 in a week, which happened frequently at my old job. Good luck, bro. Prayers up!


----------



## kdk240

mpd61 said:


> Nobody has much ammo these days, but I've always had luck with these folks, you just have to email them a copy of your FID/LTC.
> Ammunition at Wholesale Hunter


I was talking to a friend of mine who has a gun shop. Can't even find certain toys right now.. I just got what I could from target sports usa. They are usually pretty good but no one has squat for ammo.


----------



## mpd61

Detail was Ho-hum today........Just usual Subaru drivers going wrong way/trying to back out entrance way. No signs of any shenanigans


----------



## CCCSD

mpd61 said:


> Detail was Ho-hum today........Just usual Subaru drivers going wrong way/trying to back out entrance way. No signs of any shenanigans


Or WERE they...?


----------



## Macop2020

The polls used to be a coveted detail back in the day, only the most senior Officers could get them and it would be the same Officer at any given location for years, now they have to force people to work them. I sure as hell avoid them like the plague.


----------



## Macop2020

kdk240 said:


> I was talking to a friend of mine who has a gun shop. Can't even find certain toys right now.. I just got what I could from target sports usa. They are usually pretty good but no one has squat for ammo.


Head north my friend!


----------



## kdk240

Macop2020 said:


> Head north my friend!


I'd go north tonight if I could get out of this state. My parents just made that decision in retirement and downsized if we can call it that, my dads in his gun glory lol. 
Sadly, not an option for me. wish it was.


----------



## HistoryHound

kdk240 said:


> I'd go north tonight if I could get out of this state. My parents just made that decision in retirement and downsized if we can call it that, my dads in his gun glory lol.
> Sadly, not an option for me. wish it was.


We did a retirement "downsize." Ended up with a much bigger house because we had a hard time finding a small ranch in the country that didn't need a ton of work. I will admit that it is nice having more than one bath and closet space.


----------



## Sooty

HistoryHound said:


> We did a retirement "downsize." Ended up with a much bigger house because we had a hard time finding a small ranch in the country that didn't need a ton of work. I will admit that it is nice having more than one bath and closet space.


Hmmm... I have a friend that did that recently - gorgeous house on a lake!


----------



## HistoryHound

Sooty said:


> Hmmm... I have a friend that did that recently - gorgeous house on a lake!


No lake for us. We saw one that had private lake access, but they wanted more for it than we felt it was worth and there was a bidding war. Considering we could see that it needed windows, deck work and the front entry way was a total disaster I could only imagine what popped up on inspection. Plus despite a large lot it was situated right next to another house. We wanted to move out to the country to get away from people. We have a ton of privacy where we are and it didn't need a ton of work. The biggest issue with this place was I had to teach their realtor what happens when you try to screw with me.


----------

